# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين الأردن >  قانون الشركات الاردني

## المستشار11

بسم الله وبه نستعين,,,


قانون الشركات الاردني.doc

----------


## الاستاذة ريم

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
جزاكم الله خيرا على نص القانون انا كنت ابحث عنه ووجدته هنا في هذا المنتدى الثري
لكن لدي سؤال هل نسخة هذا القانون لاخر التعديلات؟

----------

